# bootcamp / window (7) ne répond plus



## taillefer (20 Janvier 2016)

étrange.... c est la deuxième fois que ça m arrive.

mac mini late 2012 / 2,3GHz intelcore 7 / 16Go 16000MHz DDR3 / intel graphics 4000 1536Mo
 el capitan 10.11.2, Boot Camp avec window 7

il y a quelques jours, le pc semble étrange. il me dit de faire une sauvegarde parce que le disque dur est endommagé ? pas fiable ? je ne me rappelle plus du qualificatif, je ne l'ai pas noté

je n'en fais rien.

et avant hier... en démarrant sur window je n arrive plus a rien faire pendant 2 jour / je redémarre hier et arrive à sauvegarder des fichiers depuis le window sur mon serveur nas.

cela dit je trouve le macmini très lent ces jours ci quand il fonctionne sur el capitan aussi

en cas je fais la mise à jour en ce moment vers 10.11.3
mais je crains que ce ne sois plus grave.

hier l écran sous window devient noir et en bas à droite de l'écran est noté que mon window 7 est craqué. ce qui n est nullement le cas.

j ai bien essayé de lancer avast mais il ne se lancer pas. pas plus d'ailleurs qu'aucune autre de mes applications sous pc.

donc je ne sais pas quoi faire

j arrive a bosser sous mac mais avec des lenteurs
et je ne peux plus rien ouvrir sous pc

ca m était déjà arrivé j'avais tout réinstallé, là honnêtement j ai la flemme et pas le temps, je préférerais donc arriver a débloquer le truc autrement. 

... mais comment ?


----------



## taillefer (21 Janvier 2016)

personne n'a ce problème ? c'est la deuxième fois que ça m'arrive. la première fois je n'ai pas cherché à comprendre j'avais réinstallé mais je ne peux pas faire ça tout le temps... comment résoudre le pb ?


----------



## taillefer (21 Janvier 2016)

j ai réussi a faire un sac au redémarrage avec avast. a nettoyer avec c cleaner ça va mieux dans le sens ou j arrive a ouvrir certains éléments (photos) que je n arrivais pas a ouvrir auparavant

mais l ordi me signale un message d erreur E/S de type 0xc0000185

c est du cantonnais pour moi !!


----------

